# Beech Caves - Staffordshire - Aug 08



## Drifter

Finaly got `round to visiting these caves near Stone. The caves were first used to mine sandstone to build the nearby Trentham Hall at Trentham Gardens and later as an ordinance store during WWII.Records show they are 400+ years old .
Advance apologies for the photo quality as ive only got a cheap cam so i couldnt get any of the inside .


----------



## Neosea

Cool find. Shame the photo's are so small. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Sabtr

Another place I missed on my hols in Staffordshire. Nice find though.


----------



## Drifter

Neosea said:


> Cool find. Shame the photo's are so small. Thanks anyway.



I cant work out how to enlarge the photos  i use flikr and have tried to scale them up but it doesnt seem to work, any ideas where im going wrong


----------



## krela

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=5489

There's an answer somewhere in that thread.


----------



## Foxylady

Are these at Kinver Edge or at another location? They look very similar. Love caves like this...a great place to chill.  Nice photos, btw.


----------



## Drifter

krela said:


> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=5489
> 
> There's an answer somewhere in that thread.



Thanks Krela Hopefully youll actually be able to see my future pics!


----------



## Drifter

Foxylady said:


> Are these at Kinver Edge or at another location? They look very similar. Love caves like this...a great place to chill.  Nice photos, btw.



Thanx  These ones are are inbetween Stafford and Stoke-on-Trent just alongside the M6 , a small village called Beech , bugger to find!


----------



## Drifter

Worked out how to enlarge my pics , you can put your magnifying glass away now!


----------



## BigLoada

Nice find. Reminds me of Howns Gill quarry with those bord & pillar workings. Do you know how far it goes in?


----------



## Drifter

Lithium said:


> Nice find. Reminds me of Howns Gill quarry with those bord & pillar workings. Do you know how far it goes in?



I think this is a classic way of quarrying ,much more interesting than opencast!


----------



## BigLoada

It certainly is more interesting. We dont have many quarries like this up here, most are open quarries.Thanks for posting that plan its very interesting.


----------

